# HP USB Flash drive doesn't work.



## ant2009 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello,

I bought a HP USB Flash Drive v117r 16GB

I bought this 3 months ago and everything worked fine. However, I went to plug it into my computer and nothing came up in the file manager, the Flash drive was not detected.

I have PC running Fedora 15 and I have a iMac. The Flash drive didn't work for any of these. However, I have other Flash drives that I have had for many years and they still work. I have also tried different usb ports.

Once thing that is positive in my /var/log/messages I get the following:


```
Jun 18 18:01:59 stevenet kernel: [95007.342161] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 29
Jun 18 18:01:59 stevenet kernel: [95007.981728] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=03f0, idProduct=af07
Jun 18 18:01:59 stevenet kernel: [95007.981743] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3
Jun 18 18:01:59 stevenet kernel: [95007.981754] usb 1-4: Product: v117r
Jun 18 18:01:59 stevenet kernel: [95007.981762] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: HP
Jun 18 18:01:59 stevenet kernel: [95007.981771] usb 1-4: SerialNumber: AA04012700008354
Jun 18 18:01:59 stevenet kernel: [95007.986059] scsi14 : usb-storage 1-4:1.0
Jun 18 18:01:59 stevenet mtp-probe: checking bus 1, device 29: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-4"
Jun 18 18:02:00 stevenet mtp-probe: bus: 1, device: 29 was not an MTP device
Jun 18 18:02:21 stevenet kernel: [95029.830131] usb 1-4: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 29
Jun 18 18:02:36 stevenet kernel: [95044.932113] usb 1-4: device descriptor read/64, error -110
Jun 18 18:02:52 stevenet kernel: [95060.135294] usb 1-4: device descriptor read/64, error -110
Jun 18 18:02:52 stevenet kernel: [95060.338099] usb 1-4: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 29
Jun 18 18:03:07 stevenet kernel: [95075.441074] usb 1-4: device descriptor read/64, error -110
Jun 18 18:03:22 stevenet kernel: [95090.644139] usb 1-4: device descriptor read/64, error -110
Jun 18 18:03:22 stevenet kernel: [95090.847127] usb 1-4: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 29
Jun 18 18:03:33 stevenet kernel: [95101.249052] usb 1-4: device not accepting address 29, error -110
Jun 18 18:03:33 stevenet kernel: [95101.351115] usb 1-4: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 29
Jun 18 18:03:43 stevenet kernel: [95111.753088] usb 1-4: device not accepting address 29, error -110
```
So it can see my flash drive, but why can't I see it in the file manager?

Many thanks for any suggestions,


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

You have 2 options below ;
*1-)*
Search HP US - Search results for 'hp usb flash drive v117r 16gb'
2-)
1. Download and install the HP Drive Key Boot Utility
2. Open the desktop icon and select the correct flash drive under device
3. Select the file system you want to format to (FAT, FAT32, NTFS)
4. Tick Quick Format
5. Click start


----------



## ant2009 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello,

What I have done is downloaded and installed 'HP Drive Key Boot untity'.

However, that was not much of a success, as my flash drive doesn't get detected when I plug it into my windows box. So cannot use this.

One thing that I do notice is that when I plug it in or remove it. Windows 7 does make a beep to notify that a usb item has been inserted or removed.

However, I am not sure what else to do. 

Does anyone else have any ideas? 

Thanks in advance,


----------

